# gta leaked gameplay vids!!!!



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

yep the actual game is out and availlable on newsgroups & torrrents, if you hurry there are gameplay vids on youtube but there being pulled fast, and it looks awesome. can't wait to get mine through on tuesday from play.com

just search "leaked gta iv vids" & you should find some :thumb:


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

Game looks awesome, shame it got leaked though 

Mark.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

we all know this sort of thing 'happens' and I'll say no more, but when it comes to games on consoles, I've never ever had any part of it, TBH, it's pointless IMO, I like supporting the developers, I'm not sure of how long GTA4 took to develop? but i'd be pretty pissed about it being leaked like that... unless of course the 'leaks' are a PR stunt


----------

